# Felt F FRD BB Question



## GavinR (May 30, 2014)

I have just purchased a Felt F FRD 2014 frameset, the BB is all carbon and the BB30 bearings that came with the frameset, also include the snap rings (circlips) but unlike the metal bottom bracket on my F4, I am not sure these need to be fitted with the all carbon BB on the FRD as no grove for them to sit.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

GavinR said:


> I have just purchased a Felt F FRD 2014 frameset, the BB is all carbon and the BB30 bearings that came with the frameset, also include the snap rings (circlips) but unlike the metal bottom bracket on my F4, I am not sure these need to be fitted with the all carbon BB on the FRD as no grove for them to sit.


Do not install the cir clips in the carbon fiber shouldered BB30 shell.

-Dave


----------



## ameenr (Jul 10, 2012)

Dave,

I have an AR FRD and want to run a Shimano crankset. Due to the carbon stepped BB30 shell, the Praxis BB adapter is out. The Wheels manufacturing one "might" fit if the "shelf" is more than 12mm inboard. Are you aware of any BB conversion adapters that are confirmed to work in the FRD carbon BB shells?

Thanks!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

ameenr said:


> Dave,
> 
> I have an AR FRD and want to run a Shimano crankset. Due to the carbon stepped BB30 shell, the Praxis BB adapter is out. The Wheels manufacturing one "might" fit if the "shelf" is more than 12mm inboard. Are you aware of any BB conversion adapters that are confirmed to work in the FRD carbon BB shells?
> 
> Thanks!


Ceramic Speed,
Wheels Man.
KCNC
FSA
Token


----------



## ameenr (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply! Much appreciated


----------

